

Christchurch Earthquake Reveals Time Capsules in Toppled Statue - dclaysmith
http://www.independent.ie/world-news/asia-pacific/quake-yields-discovery-inside-fallen-statue-of-citys-irish-founder-2560537.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2274791>

As I said there, I agree that this is interesting, but I think it's just as
interesting to a wide audience, and has nothing specific to hackers or
hackery. For that reason I feel it's off-topic for HN. The guidelines say:

    
    
        Off-Topic: ... If they'd cover it on TV news,
                       it's probably off-topic.
    

In particular, I've seen the same story from several sources now, and hence I
feel that it's not specific enough for HN.

